# Delta 46-700 lathe belt



## joe221 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi folks, I just bought Delta 46-700 lathe, and can't find a replacement belt for it. The manufacturer's site says they have a substitute but it's out of stock, and I don't know when [if ever] they're going to restock it. Is it possible to buy it in store, or do I have to dig the internet?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I took my old Delta saw belt to Napa, they had the replacement and I got a class on different belts types for different applications.


----------



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

Go buy an adjustable link belt. Better and smoother running. Figure it out.


----------



## BobBlarney (Apr 17, 2015)

you'll find what you need at Beltsforanything.com


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Under $10 from renovoparts (click here).
Or do as Rick sez and just get one at the auto parts store.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Note, I mentioned Napa specifically, not generic "auto parts store". My local Napa stocks belts for machinery. I called other auto parts stores and they couldn't help unless I had a part# or vehicle make and model. Machinery belts are sold by size, width and length.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

It is unfortunate that many parts stores no longer provide much help… NAPA is great that way for sure, but there are some others that can measure them as well if you press them to do it. However, the belt in question appears to be just a pretty standard cogged V-belt (4L), so there isn't really anything special about it. I have tried (not real hard though  to find a cross reference to a standard belt number, but haven't had much success. If you have the old belt, it can easily be measured or compared to a new belt to verify the size… shouldn't be very hard to find one.










Cheers,
Brad

PS: I do have a Delta belt and pulley size reference by part number, but it unfortunately is rather old, and doesn't include the belt in question.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Just a quick note… I did find, on ereplacementparts.com, someone asking about a substitute for that belt part number (49-139), and their response was that you could use a 4LX190 belt instead.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/51983

Belts for Anything out of Louisiana.

Get 2 while your at it.


----------



## BeltStore (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello all if you are looking for wood lathe belts please give a call with your lathe model or belt part number. We have many belting varieties in stock. Belt Store 337-235-9736 or www.beltsforanything.com
We will be glad to research and quote your belt for you. 
Most of them ship out the same day!


----------

